# CVT Fluids



## CO1988 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi! I was recommended for a transmission fluid fill at a Grease Monkey in Colorado and shortly after my transmission failed. I am no longer covered under my Nissan Warranty so I had to pay for the transmission replacement out of pocket. The mechanic that replaced my transmission believes that Grease Monkey used the wrong CVT fluid. We had the fluid tested at a lab and it only said that it was CVT, not ATF (no specifics on which type of CVT). I was wondering if you could tell me what the chemical compound is for the NS fluids? I tried to do a search but I am not finding anything that can be deemed super helpful. From your professional opinion, could using the wrong fluid cause transmission failure? Thank you for your time and help! I appreciate ANY information that you can share with me!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. My understanding of the cvt is that no only is the proper fluid critical, but so to is the level. Getting this right is or can be a bit tricky and requires a procedure that you can research. It may have been done badly, or worse done with a flush machine. What was your mileage so that you have no warranty left?
It at least appears that the oil change place did use cvt fluid. I am not sure what if any recourse you might have against them.


----------

